# hotplug, usb mouse und x...

## Sas

hi,

ich nutze zusätzlich zum touchpad an meinem laptop noch ne usb mouse. das modul mousdev lade ich via hotplug.

wenn ich die maus anschliesse, nachdem ich x (kde) gestartet habe, funktioniert diese allerdings nicht. dazu muss ich dann x neu starten.

gibts irgend ne möglichkeit, dass das geht? sonst müsst ich mousedev fest innen kernel kompilieren, denn so nervt das...

danke

----------

## Beforegod

Selbst wenn Du das Modul fest in den Kenrel Kompilierst wirst Du keinen Erfolg damit haben.

Sobald die Maus eingesteckt wird, wird eine Erkennung gestartet die dann die Datei  /dev/input/mice anlegt. Läuft schon eine XFree Sitzung muss diese erst beendet werden weil es noch keinen Weg gibt, Module (bzw. Geräte) Dynamisch einzubinden.

----------

## Sas

ähm erstmal danke für die antwort, aber mit fest im kernel gehts wunderbar...

weiss ja auch nicht, worans liegt (könnte das was mit hid unterstützung zu tun haben?) auf jeden fall hab ich die maus als /dev/input/mice in der x config und ich kann sie nach beliben zu (x) laufzeit raus ziehen und wieder (auch in andere usb slots) stecken und alles geht ^^

----------

## pYrania

klar geht das, schau mal meinen reply in diesem thread hier an:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=63909

----------

## Sas

ja meine config sieht ähnlich aus... und wie gesagt es geht ja auch so..

trotzdem danke

----------

## eeknay

ich hab das gleiche problem. das touchpad läuft mit /dev/mouse.

desweiteren lade ich meine usb-mouse mit hotplug, danach finde ich die maus unter /dev/usb/hid/hiddev0

die maus funktioniert auch in ansätzen, bewegt sich aber nur noch links-unten, knöpfe funktionieren nicht richtig und mit dem touchpad kann ich nicht mehr richtig clicken.

----------

## pYrania

welchen kernel verwendet ihr?

welches usb modul?

geht es ohne hotplugging?

----------

## eeknay

ich benutze gss-2.4.22

module ist hid

ohne hotplug hab ichs noch nicht probiert, wie initialisier ich denn die maus ohne hotplug?

----------

## pYrania

```
$ modprobe mousedev

$ modprobe usb-uhci

bzw.

$ modprobe usb-ohci
```

je nach chipsatz uhci oder ohci

einfach testen

ich hab mit kernel versionen >2.4.20 generell usb probleme. versuchs mal mit nem 20er

----------

## eeknay

ich find den 22er eigentlich sehr nett...ich versuchs erstmal ohne hotplug.

welches device bekommt die usb maus denn?

mein touchpad benutzt oder ist das /dev/mouse

gruß

eeknay

----------

## pYrania

/dev/usbmouse?

----------

## eeknay

 *pYrania wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ modprobe mousedev
> 
> ...

 

keines dieser module ist geladen oder lässte sich per modprobe laden.

lsmod gibt mir:

```

hid

usbcore

sr_mod

cdrom

sg

ide-scsi

scsi_mod

sis900

```

----------

## pYrania

dann nehm ich doch mal schwer an, dass du die entsprechenden module im kernel gar nicht aktiviert hast. solltest du zum sicherstellen der funktionaliät abe rumgehend machen.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## eeknay

hi, war wohl irgendwie ein fehler.

jetzt kann ich usb-ohic  per modprobe auch laden, darauf schaltet sich die maus auch ein.

ich finde sie nun unter /dev/usb/hid/hiddev0

kdm startet mit folgender config nicht.

```

...input device

identifier "mouse1" #touchpade funktionier so

driver "mouse"

option "protocol" "PS/2"

option "device" "/dev/mouse"

option "emulate3buttons"

endsection

...input device

identifier "usbmouse"

driver "mouse"

option "protocol" "IMPS/2"

option "device" "/dev/usb/hid/hiddev0"

option "zaxismapping" "4 5"

endsection

```

-groß-/kleinschreibung hier bitte nicht kommentieren

----------

## pYrania

ich hab vor ein paar tagen angefangen an nem ner doku dafuer zu schreiben, ist allerdings alles andere als fertig.

schau dir mal den configuartionsbereich an.

http://www.c0ffeine.de/howto.html

----------

## eeknay

hi,

wenn ich dem touchpad /dev/psaux zuweise startet der xserver nicht. stelle ich es zurück auf /dev/mouse funktionierts prima.

wie genau gelange ich denn zu /dev/usbmaus? das gibts bei mir nicht.

wenn ich die maus eingesteckt habe und usb-ohci lade finde ich sie entsprechend in /dev/usb/hid/hiddev0.

welche relevanz hat denn eigentlich "mousedev"?

gruß

eeknay

----------

